# Front end is now 99% Poly



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

With the exception of the sterring rack bushing all of the bushings in the front end have been replaced. I may or may not change the steering rack bushing can't find that much feedback on it. Some of you may know that I replaced my control arm bushings: rear radius rod and inner control arm bushings recently from a previous thread. Just recently I replaced my strut mount bushings and bearings with Lovells poly bushings. Both of them were shot and one of them puked bearings as I was un bolting the strut mount. Both of them collapsed and showing metal on the edges. After I replaced them got new tires and alingment. It feels like a different car now. The steering is more responsive, the braking is more reponsive, with a little more NVH. We have a canyon run this Sunday can't wait to try out the new bushings.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Here is the thread on the control arm bushings: http://www.gtoforum.com/f39/replaced-front-control-arm-bushings-28050/


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Get a Pedders close ratio. It is amazing.

I can't wait to find out what is bad on my suspension so I can start doing bushings.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I thought about it and its just too much coin for what it does. Plus this car don't see that much track time to utilize it. I would like to have the quick ratio steering like my WS6 Trans Am had.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Very nice. I'm jealous. I'm wondering if I should make these my next mod, instead of slotted brakes, since I'll have plenty of opportunity to do my own alignment on some of the nice machines at school.

Good mod, almost a necessity, IMO. I wouldn't bother with rubber in the future if possible... though some guys say poly will give you a harsher ride, rubber is just going to fail again, and you'll be in there replacing it a lot sooner than had you done poly.

If you really want to get into some serious pot stirring, then the subject of unibody/shell deformation should come into play, but I think the V platform is very solid, since none of the guys in the 9's have bothered with subframe connectors.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks. Out of all the bushings I've done to my car I have to say the Radius Rod bushings made the greatest improvement over any other bushings I've done to my car. They have made the greatest improvement in braking. 

Radius rod and strut mount bushings by far should be the first thing done to these cars. I don't know why I waited this long to do them.

By far I think this is one of the most solid unibody platforms I've been in and its an old platform if you can beleave that. The Zeta is better than the V by a long shot. I couldn't beleave how strong it was coming from the F-body platform. I wanted to do subframe connectors as one of my first mods until I got used to the car and exploring the Aussie forums.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Well I'm impressed the differance that the bushings made. Done a pretty long canyon run yesterday. The front and rear suspension feels more connected with the car now. The left and right transistions/switch-backs feel so much better, much more easily to toss around. It doesn't feel like the front and rear end is moving sepreatly from the body. As I said before brake response and effectiveness is much, much better now. Still on stock shock and struts, Lovells 3/4 drop HD rear springs. Just bought a set of used front Lovells 3/4" springs. I'm looking into getting Pedders Comfort Gas shocks and stuts.


----------

